# Any experience with Remington 770?



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the Remington 770? I am trying to help 1 of my younger brothers find his first deer rifle. I personally hunt with my Remington 700 chamered in 30.06 and love it. Well he loves it too, but doesn't want to spend that much on a gun. I'm the same way though, I just happened to get a good deal on mine. So we are looking at some cheaper rifles that would be a good first gun. We've been looking at the Remington 770 and think it might be a good deal. The only negative reviews I've found are about the bolt sticking, but most everyone talks about either lubing it, polishing it, or just shooting a box of rounds through it and it working perfectly after that. It seems a little cheaply made, but for the price it's probably not bad.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cheap junk. If he can't afford a new 700 look for a used one. Stay away from the 770 and 710. Remington should have never made/sold those models.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Like Chase said, I'd find an older 700 at a pawn shop or gun show....you can feel the difference.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

The 700 will last the rest of your life. Spend 100-150 more and get something that you can hand down one day. It'll save him money in the long run.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Go to wallworld, they have a 700 with a scope for , I think it was like 389'00. jj


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've actually owned a 770 and a buddy owns the 710. We both bought them when we started hunting just to test the waters, I have since sold mine and now hunt with a Tikka T3 light, he still uses his 710. The action on the bolts is about as smooth as fitting a brick into a cinder block and the scope is what you would expect to come on a sub $400 combo. 

That being said, I killed several deer with mine and it was accurate every time I took it to the range. He is gonna spend a hair over $400 if he goes this route but he could spend an extra hundred and find a much better rifle & scope.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks fellas maybe we'll just press on and watch for a used on, there's still a few months before gun season. And if push comes to shove he can always borrow one of mine


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If interested i have a remmington 742 that i may sale pm for details


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I've had my 710 for 9 years now and have never had a problem except some ammo won't cycle out of the clip correctly. But it kills them dead just as easy as any other gun. I will upgrade one day lol Wouldn't recommend the 770 just like everyone else said. Walmart had a great deal on the 700 with a combo.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

ive had a 710 30/06 for about 10 years and i treat it like crap and its never let me down. its ugly and the bolt isnt the smoothest but i sighted it in once and havent touched it. ive killed a lot of deer with it but all my shots are under 200 yds. that being said i have a stainless ruger m77 mark 2 with a leopold on it now.


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

When i went to buy my first deer rifle i asked the worker at the gun counter at academy about the 770 and he said to stay away from it, and has never heard anyone say anything good about it.


----------

